# Free various



## HorTs (6 Jul 2014)

Having a clear out, some of this may be of use to someone. Collect or you pay postage at cost.




Jagwires and Saddle bag gone.

Both rear lights are working - 1 is a clip on type, the other has a tube mount.

Puncture repair kit is complete.

Hi-Vis is labelled as large but seems mnore like XL.

Mitts are used but in good condition - gel palm.

Map holder has velcro straps.

The black thing is a lower face mask for cold weather.

Any Qs then ask away.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

What size is the Topeak saddle bag?


----------



## young Ed (6 Jul 2014)

what is the big black thing under the gear cable?
also may i please have the top peak saddle bag if it is still about?
Cheers Ed


----------



## jifdave (6 Jul 2014)

i'll take the jagwire dependent whats the postage


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Jul 2014)

Third dibs on Topeak Saddlebag please.


----------



## HorTs (6 Jul 2014)

I didn't have time to mention this earlier - the saddle bag needs it's seatpost strap reattaching. Still interested?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

HorTs said:


> I didn't have time to mention this earlier - the saddle bag needs it's seatpost strap reattaching. Still interested?


I'm good thanks. The "to mend" list is already long enough.


----------



## dhd.evans (6 Jul 2014)

HorTs said:


> I didn't have time to mention this earlier - the saddle bag needs it's seatpost strap reattaching. Still interested?



Aye, still good!


----------



## Archeress (6 Jul 2014)

I can't seem to view the picture, can you post it in thread?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## young Ed (6 Jul 2014)

HorTs said:


> I didn't have time to mention this earlier - the saddle bag needs it's seatpost strap reattaching. Still interested?


sorry i'm out then, i can sew but it is one of the things that would end up in the bottom of a big box to never see day light again and it just wouldn't be fair so better it sees the bottom of someone else's saddle
Cheers Ed


----------



## babytiger (6 Jul 2014)

Sorry can't get into your dropbox


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Jul 2014)

cant either


----------



## Dangermouse (7 Jul 2014)

I am on DB and still cant see any pics....


----------



## DCLane (7 Jul 2014)

@Dangermouse , @shouldbeinbed @babytiger - copy and past the link plus the bits after. It'll then work.


----------



## HorTs (7 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> what is the big black thing under the gear cable?
> Cheers Ed



The black thing is lower face mask made out of what feels like light neoprene - good for very cold weather.


----------



## HorTs (7 Jul 2014)

jifdave said:


> i'll take the jagwire dependent whats the postage



Sorry, already had a PM before you posted .


----------



## Dangermouse (7 Jul 2014)

If the clip on light fits a saddle bag I wouldn't mind it please


----------



## HorTs (7 Jul 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> If the clip on light fits a saddle bag I wouldn't mind it please



It will indeed, PM me address and I'll send it off.


----------



## HorTs (7 Jul 2014)

I was hoping to get rid of more rubbish than this!


----------



## TeeQue (7 Jul 2014)

Did you say you had another rear light? I need one as long as the postage isn't too much, alternatively where are you based?


----------



## winjim (7 Jul 2014)

What size are the mitts please?


----------



## HorTs (8 Jul 2014)

winjim said:


> What size are the mitts please?



I'd say they are a large


----------



## HorTs (8 Jul 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Did you say you had another rear light? I need one as long as the postage isn't too much, alternatively where are you based?



Yup - there are 2 lights. The postage should be less than £1.


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

HorTs said:


> I'd say they are a large


Oh. Not for me then, thanks.


----------



## TeeQue (9 Jul 2014)

HorTs said:


> Yup - there are 2 lights. The postage should be less than £1.



Brilliant, I assume PayPal is best? Do you want to PM me your PayPal address?


----------



## Ollie W (10 Jul 2014)

I'll gladly take the face warmer (!) and the puncture kit off your hands. Happy to collect.


----------



## monkeylc (10 Jul 2014)

Are those trouser clips still up?


----------



## HorTs (11 Jul 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Are those trouser clips still up?



Yup, PM me address and I'll send them off.


----------



## GJT (11 Jul 2014)

Hi, I'll take the mitts please. Can you let me know postage and I'll BACS or PayPal. Thanks


----------



## Dangermouse (14 Jul 2014)

Hi HorTs, the light arrived today, thanks, but I need your PP so I can pay for the postage please


----------



## Harv (15 Jul 2014)

I'll take the map holder if it's still available.


----------

